# February Contest Voting Poll



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

We are going to give this poll a try, at least this month. If it turns out that everyone absolutely hates it, then we will go back to the email route. I will tell you all that I have a much better understanding and appreciation now of what Rusty did for all of us while running the contests and having to receive and keep emails not only for picture submissions but also for voting is a time consuming task. Let's play this one by ear.

We had 13 submissions for February's FLOWERS contest. Thanks to everyone that entered. Your choices for your 3 favorites will be hard ones because the field is very strong. That being said...

Select your top three favorite photos and submit your vote. Voting ends at midnight Sunday, February 31st. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#1










Macro shot, taken in Normandy, France in 2005 with an Olympus C8080 digital - I know you want new, but I like this so much that I'm afraid you're doomed. 

ISO 50
f/3.2
1/200 sec

Camera was set to supermacro mode - which is perhaps one of its greatest strengths


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#2










Slim pickin's around here for flowers just now but we do have this one colancho plant that has just gone crazy. Wish I had the camera to do it justice. The colors are a lot more brilliant than this pic shows.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#3










F 3.2 @1/30 sec. ISO 64 
Lightened exposure slightly and spotted a few "floaties" in post processing.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#4










Taken with Nikon D50 / 70-300 1:4-5.6 Zoom Quantaray Lens recently. I guess the title can be "The New Rose"


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#5










I don't know if this pic is allowable since it has a date in it. It's just a point and shoot of some morning glories but I think it's colorful.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#6










 had the opportunity to spend some time with my Dad in Pinos Altos New Mexico. We had a great time exploring the southwestern desert region as well as the Gila National Forest. The photogenic landscape was a typical winter scene lacking much in color and flowers. In a distance I saw what I thought to be yellow flowers on a cactus. So I took a photo. After searching the web I discovered that it was the fruit from the flower. Initially displayed as a stunning rose violet flower, it transposed into a gallant yellow fruit. I hope you enjoy.
Canon EOS 40D 50mm f/5.6 1/2500 AV mode


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#7










Taken in Hawaii. Sharpened


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#8










Taken in mid day; at f 5.6 1/250th using 72mm lens and auto white balance.
From a pond in an outside garden.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#9










Title: Where flowers bloom, so does hope. (By Lady Bird Johnson)
I took this with a Fuji S5200 on Auto mode. 
I did minimal post processing, just some cropping and softening.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#10










Flowers - from a birthday bouquet
F11
Spot Metering
85mm
Taken in the evening indoors.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#11










Nikon D200
Nikor 105mm f2.8 lens.
Nikon Speedlight SB800
1/60 f11

Lightened and sharpened in CS3


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#12


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#13










Subject: Valentine's Day Rose
Camera: Nikon D3
Lens: Nikon 105/2.8
Lights: Nikon R1C1 + SB800


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like the soft assymetry of #9.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

just for the record, the voting can not end at midnight february 31st, there is no such thing lol


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just checking to make sure you were paying attention

OK...the poll closes March 2nd then because it's too late for me to go back and edit that in the post.


----------

